# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Send a message in a dream "Telepathy"

## snuzpilot

When I was a teenager, my father was into anything Psi and showed me a few things, this is one that always stuck in my head. My oldest sister married and moved away from my hometown. After a couple of years we stopped hearing from her completely for about 9 years. My father came to me and told me of this "dream group" that he'd been working with. He said we could try to contact my sister in her "dream state" and tell her to call home. My mother always thought my father was nuts for thinking anything psychic was anything but bullshit, but I always kept an open mind, and was quite interested in hearing more. So this is what we did, take it for what it's worth and do what you want with it. You must be totally relaxed and clear of mind.

  1) Put yourself into a deep hypnotic trance: There  are several ways to do this but I always liked "counting and visualizing". Count to 100, with each number you count also visualize that number for about 2 or 3 seconds, White number on black background or visa versa, whatever works best for you. I'm pretty good at this so you may need to keep counting past 100 or count back down from 100 until you've reach a good trance state, you'll know when you have arrived. 

   2) Tell yourself verbally " I will wake when (insert target's name) begins to dream".

   3) When you wake up and remember what you did before going to sleep, simply tell your target subject what it is you want them to know, or leave them a message to contact you or whatever.

   This is exactly what we did with my sister. The next day I came home from school and my father asked me if I performed said task. I said yes, why? He told me that my sister called earlier that day, we both looked at each other with a kind of eerie gaze. I've been hooked on Psi stuff ever since. Was this really telepathy of a dream nature or just coincidence. I don't know but I will always keep an open mind toward anything Psychic. If this thing we did really worked, maybe it was because we both did it (power in numbers). Give this thing a try, by yourself and with one other or even more people targeting one dreamer. I had a hard time talking to people about this without fear of ridicule. So find someone you can trust will be serious. Have fun and let us know about any successes or even failures. Good luck   ::wizard::

----------


## nina

I've had weird telepathic things happen with my sister too. One time I entered her dream but she couldn't see me. I was like a ghost in her dream. I tried to get her attention but nothing worked. I started screaming her name really loud thinking she might hear me but it didn't work and the dream faded out. About a minute after the dream ended, my phone rings. Its 2am btw. My sister sounds a little frustrated/worried, "what's wrong? what did you want?" I remember being in shock but I also felt relaxed at the same time, as though, it wasn't such a shock, I should have known better. So I asked her, "what do you mean?" She says, "umm...you called me!" I paused. "No, I didn't call you." "Yes you did I have a missed call from you...*she checks phone*...well yeah it said I had a missed call from you. It woke me up. *she pauses and then says* ...wait a minute...my ringer is turned off. What the hell!?" I just laughed and told her I would talk to her tomorrow. The next day I told her I think I entered her dream and was shouting out her name. She doesn't normally believe in such things (I'm the weird one), but she actually didn't even question me on it which I found really strange. She just looked at me in a funny way and nodded for awhile. There have been other instances but that is probably my favorite.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Amazing. I've been talking with my girlfriend about shared lucid dreams, and we've actually been talking lately about how I suspect she has psychic abilities (pre-cognitive), and this bolsters my confidence in the idea that dreams can be used for such things and remote contact.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> Amazing. I've been talking with my girlfriend about shared lucid dreams, and we've actually been talking lately about how I suspect she has psychic abilities (pre-cognitive), and this bolsters my confidence in the idea that dreams can be used for such things and remote contact.



Oh you should definitely give Dream Sharing a try, it is wonderful. You will get some amazing results...and if you get nothing more out of it, then at least it is a fun way to experiment with dreams and will probably bring the two of you closer together.  :smiley: 

(also imo, everyone has psychic abilities just waiting to be tapped into...go for it!)  :wink2:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hah, I've come to terms with the notion that I have no psychic abilities whatsoever! XD

Yes, we've been discussing it and really want to do it. I'm still finding the method of LD induction that works for me, and I haven't presented to her the DV community, or any methods of LD induction. She's had LDs before, so I'm just getting started, technically.

----------


## snuzpilot

> Hah, I've come to terms with the notion that I have no psychic abilities whatsoever! XD
> 
> Yes, we've been discussing it and really want to do it. I'm still finding the method of LD induction that works for me, and I haven't presented to her the DV community, or any methods of LD induction. She's had LDs before, so I'm just getting started, technically.



everyone is psychic !! But YOU have to believe.
I think dreams can be a sort of portal into the psychic world.
You don't need to LD to experience Psi anything but I'm experimenting..


 :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I think dreams can be a sort of portal into the psychic world.



Yeah, it's threads like these that make me want to believe that it's real. And so far I'm not convinced it ISN'T real!

----------


## nina

> Yeah, it's threads like these that make me want to believe that it's real. And so far I'm not convinced it ISN'T real!



Are you familiar with Edgar Cayce, known as the sleeping psychic? Probably the most well known psychic of the last century. Very interesting to read about.  :smiley: 

Also, you should check out some of the really awesome shared dreams on this forum. Might inspire you.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Nope, never heard of him. I'll look into him. Thanks for the tip!

I've looked into a tutorial, but I've never read others' experiences with them, though I will say I've been meaning to (and slacking to) read them.  :tongue2:

----------


## snuzpilot

> Nope, never heard of him. I'll look into him. Thanks for the tip!



 Never heard of Edgar Cayce (Kay-see)? 
 Search A.R.E., all about Cayce. He could diagnose peoples illness from great distances, while he was sleeping.
 AKA- The sleeping prophet.

 :Eek:

----------


## Clyde Machine

No kidding?
Got me some reading to do, I suppose!

I've looked into shared dreaming, so I'm getting a start on communication within the dreamworld to others, but it's clear I'm a long ways away from becoming comfortable enough with LDing to experiment with it.

----------


## juroara

> My oldest sister married and moved away from my hometown. After a couple of years we stopped hearing from her completely for about 9 years.



 :Eek: 

Thank you for some perspective. I got into a bad fight with my sister recently, and I wanted nothing to do with her. But nine years is too long.........

----------

